# Need 300V ~50kW BLDC Controller



## Freq (May 9, 2011)

I'm looking for a 300V brushless motor controller that can operate at upwards of 50kW. The normal load will be more in the 10kW range but I will need to be able to peak at 50kW for a few minutes at least. 

The vehicle currently has a custom servo amplifier that is sending square waves instead of (preferred) sine waves and I'm getting serious noise issues. I appreciate feedback on my current noise problem but I really need to find a new controller due to other problems with the manufacturer and the extreme cost of the system.

I wanted the Soliton Jr. really bad due to the watercooling and just overall badassness of the design but alas, not brushless. 

I'm running the motor around 250-2000RPM in case anyone cares.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi. Have you looked into these: http://currentevtech.com/Drive-Systems/BLDC-Motors-and-Controllers-c67 There's one that peaks at 40kW and another with an 80kW peak. Not sure if they can do just the controller but even with the motor included is a pretty good price.

JR


----------



## PThompson509 (Jul 9, 2009)

The problem with that controller and motor is that the documentation is terrible. I've got the 80kw motor and controller, and it's been a major struggle to get any info about the wiring to the controller.

Fortunately, I have a friend in Shenzen that is bothering the factory for me.

I've got pictures of the inside of the controller on my blog, too.
http://cruzware.com/peter/blog

Cheers,
Peter


----------

